# Anybody in mid Missouri having any luck yet?



## shroommac

I checked my spot yesterday and there not up yet in the creek bottoms


----------



## Ogden

Boone County, April 2 2017


----------



## mushroomsarah

Nice Ogden! Checked my spots in Boone county this weekend and nothing so far.


----------



## aadavis422

mushroomsarah said:


> Nice Ogden! Checked my spots in Boone county this weekend and nothing so far.


haven't been out yet but am going this weekend in Benton co. hope we get a few 70 degree days. baby grays should be ready to pop


----------



## shroommac

I'm in St. Charles county and been out twice this week and still nothing. I'm hoping the warmup this weekend gets them popping.


----------



## acrooked1

Hit one of my river bottom spots near Lake of the Ozarks yesterday and came up with a dozen.


----------



## mushroom jake

Lake of the Ozarks starting to do well


----------



## jmerx

There out there I found 27 today Washington and Franklin county line today!!! Some were getting old already!


----------



## saharadweller

We found 3 in Arnold, MO yesterday.


----------



## shroommac

They started popping good in my 2 spots. I found 5 lbs. Sunday and 3 lbs. tonight.


----------



## newb87

Went out tonight after work and plucked the ones up i left to grow from Friday... Glad to see no one was in my stompin grounds...


----------



## shroommac




----------



## FITTYSPENCE

Nice! Shroommac are you in the KC area?


----------



## shroommac

I'm 30 miles west of St. Louis


----------

